# Need to transfer money...



## eteson (Feb 23, 2014)

I need to transfer money to a bank account in the US. I've made an order from Chuck Acker but he does not accept credit card or paypay for my order (personal plants). Does anyone can help me? I mean, someone could accept my money from paypal and transfer it to Chuck's account?
Thanks in advance!
Eliseo


----------



## abax (Feb 23, 2014)

Are you familiar with money orders available through the postal service?
How about a personal check and send it registered mail?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2014)

PM'd.


----------



## RNCollins (Feb 24, 2014)

*Money transfer*

I've used www.xoom.com to transfer money overseas. You receive email and/or text updates regarding the status of your transfer. The transfer takes maybe 2 or 3 business days.


----------



## eteson (Feb 24, 2014)

Xoom works fine to send money from the US... but I am outside..

In any case I think we found a way (people from this forum is wonderful!)
Many thanks
Eliseo


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 24, 2014)

It takes about 5 minutes for a vendor to set up a PayPal account. There is really no excuse not to do it.


----------



## abax (Feb 25, 2014)

PayPal takes a percentage of sales...4%? About the same a credit card
companies?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 25, 2014)

But if you specify that the $$ is not for a sale, but a "gift", Paypal doesn't take it's chunk. At least according to Thanh.....


----------



## gonewild (Feb 27, 2014)

When Paypal sees money moving from South America flags go up and they can and will freeze the transaction if they want to until you can justify it. They will actually ask you to write a letter explaining how you know the person and why a gift was sent. Feds watch money movement very closely as the "gifting" is exactly how money is laundered.

You can send money easy using MoneyGram.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 27, 2014)

Eric, I maybe incorrect, but if you put down that it is a gift, you the buyers pays the 4 percent.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't think so...I've never seen a higher charge for me.


----------



## ALToronto (Feb 28, 2014)

It's no more than 3%. The rate changes depending on the amount.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2014)

Done.


----------



## eteson (Mar 1, 2014)

Many many thanks! 

Enviado desde mi SGH-I337M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2014)

De nada.


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 1, 2014)

ALToronto said:


> It takes about 5 minutes for a vendor to set up a PayPal account. There is really no excuse not to do it.



Leaves a trail for IRS if it ever becomes an issue.


----------

